# Twisp Vega



## SteelRSV (19/12/16)

Hey everyone! So I posted a few weeks ago in the inteoduction thread and I'm fairly new here. I recently got myself a Twisp Vega and as a noob would do I wanted to know the opinions around it. I an loving it so far and I get good taste from it using high nicotine liquids. I know nicotine stuffs up flavour but so far I'm very happy. I use the twisp flavours and I also recently checked into the cock 'n bull in the V&A waterfront and picked up some digcig flavours. Some flavour suggestions would be cool as well. I use the 0.5ohm coils and it makes a good amount of vapour but I know its nothing compared to the more hardcore mods out there. 

I hope this isn't too much a of a stupid post seeing that I just want a bit of an opinion around my vape. 

Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## rabbitneko (19/12/16)

The Twisp Vega mod is pretty much the same as the Joyetech Cuboid mini mod (if you google you'll see they look exactly the same). The coils that twisp have included with the Twisp Vega look very similar to the ones used in the Joyetech Cubis tank. Only thing I can say from experience with those two, the Cuboid's second name is "Atomizer short" and the Cubis tank is prone to a lot of spit back. 

Have a read through this thread, you'll see some more opinions: 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/twisp-vega.t28323/


----------



## SteelRSV (19/12/16)

rabbitneko said:


> The Twisp Vega mod is pretty much the same as the Joyetech Cuboid mini mod (if you google you'll see they look exactly the same). The coils that twisp have included with the Twisp Vega look very similar to the ones used in the Joyetech Cubis tank. Only thing I can say from experience with those two, the Cuboid's second name is "Atomizer short" and the Cubis tank is prone to a lot of spit back.
> 
> Have a read through this thread, you'll see some more opinions:
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/twisp-vega.t28323/



Thanks a lot for your feedback. I haven't experienced any spit back so far but nonetheless thank you. I do have the direct inhale kit as well and it goes perfectly. Thanks though really appreciate it.


----------

